# Bold Street Coffee, Liverpool



## RolandG

http://www.boldstreetcoffee.co.uk/

http://www.twitter.com/boldstcoffee

Bold Street Coffee is run by Sam Tawil and offers great coffee, with a basic range of good food. Coffee is from HasBean - a house espresso blend and 4 single estate V60 offerings generally. They also sell various coffee bits (HasBean beans, V60s, KeepCups, etc.).

The space itself is very nice, and Sam is a friendly, welcoming and very knowledgable host - absolutely one of my favourite coffee shops.


----------



## ian3193

"absolutely one of my favorite coffee shops" Totally agree with that.


----------



## rhb

bump... cycled over to here the muddy way today, had a fantastic Bolivian via the V60. Lovely food also & great service as always.


----------



## RoloD

I have to disagree. I have only been there twice when visiting Liverpool but I found off-hand service, sour tasting HasBean espresso. I would not return.

But maybe I was just unlucky.


----------



## brun

planning on visiting here next time im in liverpool, hope its good


----------



## brun

Can't get near the place its always packed out


----------



## rhb

try Duke St Espresso?


----------



## brun

yup just heard about that on Twitter, will give it a look next time im in town


----------



## rhb

^ did you ever make it to try either bold st / duke st?


----------



## brickwicks

Looking forward to heading over to Liverpool soon to visit


----------



## Steve_S_T

Heading to Liverpool tomorrow. Hope to be inside and ordering by 9.30am.


----------



## Eyedee

We had to go to the passport office today so we trekked a fair way across the city to sample this recommendation. The place was reasonably quiet with no queues at the counter and I ordered 2 lattes.

These were duly served to the table with a topping of latte art designed to impress







, first sip was quite tasty BUT barely lukewarm, hey we all have poor days so I took it back directly to the barista and asked pleasantly if these could be warmed up please.

They duly returned and just looked like they had a big white blob of steamed milk added, the presentation was ruined and the taste seemed to have been lost somewhere behind the counter.

I must have committed the deadly sin of criticism or maybe my accent didn't fit in Liverpool.

It takes years to build a reputation but minutes to loose one.

Ian


----------



## Antibubble

I liked it when I went. But I did notice some slight miss match of equipment (era) on the bikes hanging on the wall. Can't remember what it was now; but I let it go as the coffee was good


----------

